# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  repeater

## sailor

Γεια σας.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος τον τροπο ετσι ωστε να παντρεψω ενα icom ic-f110 και ενα icom ic-f1010 ετσι ωστε να κανουμε ενα repeater?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## antonis_p

> Γεια σας.
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος τον τροπο ετσι ωστε να παντρεψω ενα icom ic-f110 και ενα icom ic-f1010 ετσι ωστε να κανουμε ενα repeater?
> Ευχαριστω


Χρησιμοποιείς ένα repeater controller

(γιατί μπήκε αυτό το θέμα στο how to fix it; Δεν πρόκειται για επισκευή [fix] )

----------

